# food science/seafood companies Western Cape?



## kevin04 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi 

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice or tips.
My GF has recently graduated with a Master in Food Science and we are looking at options in Cape Town. 
I was hoping someone might know of potential employers for Food Scientists/Technologists, or even Seafood companies in the Cape that might be looking top employ a Food Techonlogist? 

We are both EU Citizens.

Kind Regards and many thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Classifieds ? Gumtree Cape Town Free Classified Ads ? Gumtree Cape Town Online Community

I often see food science jobs advertised here!


----------



## kevin04 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi There, 

Thanks for the link. 

Was wondering if anyone with Interests/Business' out there might know of some Food Production companies, or businesses?

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Brush up on your Garlic and Beetroot recipes.


----------

